# Retrostrahlenform



## Alexander Groß (20. März 2007)

Ihr kennt ja die bekannten Retrostrahlen (siehe Bild)
Es gibt ja diverse Möglichkeiten diese zu erzeugen (Polarkoordinaten etc.)

Ich ging einen anderen Weg und habe einfach eine Form dafür gemacht. Man kann auch einen Pinsel machen.

Ich habe sie zur freien Verfügung angehängt.


Alex


----------



## Philip Kurz (21. März 2007)

Klasse. Herzlichen Dank. ^^

Grüße

Philip


----------



## Leola13 (21. März 2007)

Hai,

wäre dies nicht einmal ein Anstoss, darüber nachzudenken einen "Download-Bereich" einzurichten.
Ich denke hier im Forum wird der Beitrag untergehen und im Tutorials Forum wäre er falsch aufgehoben.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## Philip Kurz (21. März 2007)

Daran habe ich nach Alex' Post ehrlich gesagt auch gedacht. Zumindest ein Sticky-Thread mit "Photoshop Resources" wäre ja schonmal ein Schritt in die richtige Richtung.

... ich klopfe mal an die Tür vom Chef.  

Philip


----------



## Tiefschneetaucher (22. März 2007)

Morgäääähn zusammen. Also die Retrostrahlen sind gar nicht mal so schwer

Schritt 1 :
Du erstellst ein Bild mit gleichmässig vertikal verlaufenden Streifen (Bild 1)
Wichtig ist dass das erste Bild schwarz und das letzte weiß ist (oder eben die Farben hat die DU brauchst) – ansonsten wäre der Abstand hinterher zwischen den Strahlen falsch

Schritt 2 :
Filter / Verzerrungsfilter / Polarkoordinaten
dort die Option
Rechteckig -> Polar

Schritt 3 :
Fertig (Bild2)


----------



## Tiefschneetaucher (22. März 2007)

Oh Gott ich bin wohl noch net ausgepennt ..... Kinder, Kinder ... löscht bitte meinen Beitrag. Ich lese nur „Retrostrahlen“ und fühle mich grade dazu berufen welche zu machen * schäm *

Also Irgendein ausgeschlafener Moderator möge meinen überflüssigen Beitrag löschen


----------



## Alexander Groß (22. März 2007)

Kann man doch lassen da es nun fast alle Möglichkeiten abdeckt. Vor allem visuell 

Aber benutz doch das nächste mal den Ändern Knopf 


Alex


----------



## fotoARION (16. September 2010)

Hallo zusammen
Es gibt noch einen ziemlich einfachen Weg. Im "Eigenen-Form-Werkzeug" gibt es einen Pinsel unter den Vorlagen Symbolen eine Form die heisst "Passermarke 2". Damit kann man sehr einfach Retrostrahlen zeichnen.
Hier das Ergebnis in einer Werbefotografie (Bild 4):
Verschiedene Wege führen nach Rom.
fotoARION


----------

